# John Mauldin - More about peak oil



## GreatPig (6 August 2006)

A new article about peak oil by John Mauldin, reviewing Peter Tertsakian's book "A Thousand Barrels a Second: The Coming Oil Break Point and the Challenges Facing an Energy Dependent World".

You will probably need to enter an email address to access the site. You can also subscribe to his newsletter and have it emailed.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## doctorj (6 August 2006)

Another document worth reading on the matter.

http://www.aph.gov.au/hansard/senate/commttee/S9515.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2006)

Scary stuff Dr J. 
He predicts $150 per barrel in the near future. That day will come when the horizontal drilling of this reserve fills up with seawater, then suddenly the world's largest oil field will be finished. That is the shock we should be on tenderhooks for.  

Have to plan an overseas trip soon, or I might never be able to afford one.

Imagine what it would mean for Australia! Luckily we have heaps of coal, sunshine, coastline for wave harvesting ad uranium. We surely are the lucky country. If I had the money I would be investing in improving the steam engine


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 August 2006)

I've been watching this issue since 1988, more seriously since about 1992. IMO it is the most serious problem to be faced by the world over the next 50 years given that everything from food production to the economy is based upon the notion of abundant cheap oil. 

For those unaware, gas is much the same. Already it's seriously depleted in North America, New Zealand, UK etc with much of the remaining reserves in Russia and the Middle East. It's no more than a very short term solution (a key reason it shouldn't be being squandered for electricity generation IMO which can easily be done with renewables / coal / nuclear).


----------

